# How much does a bearded dragon cost to feed a week?



## stanthelizardlover96 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi guys how much does it cost to feed one bearded dragon a week?


----------



## Tyler_J (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine costs around £3 a week, £2.50 for a tub of crickets and around 50p for veg


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

im at least a tenner a week for crix locusts and morios for my beardie then theres the veg :whistling2: but i use them for my gecko aswell but she will eat in a week what the beardie will in a day :lol2:


----------



## amanda12321 (Aug 23, 2010)

Depends on the age of the dragon i'd say, mines is still young and i'm around £12 a week between crickets and locust, £15 if she's treated to some calci-worms  she's totally worth it though!


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

I breed my own roaches so costs me around £4 a week for salad and other stuff.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

It costs me a couple of quid a week max to feed my two! That's to buy bags of mixed leafy stuff for them and other odd bits of veg to vary it a bit. I breed dubia roaches, turkistan roaches, meal worms and giant african land snails for their live food. (They don't call me dickvan-cheapskate for nothing!) lol
Well worth looking in to breeding your own food. If you buy all the live it's going to cost £10-£20 a week, depending on age. Babies eat a huge amount!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Breeding feeders FTW!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> It costs me a couple of quid a week max to feed my two! That's to buy bags of mixed leafy stuff for them and other odd bits of veg to vary it a bit. I breed dubia roaches, turkistan roaches, meal worms and giant african land snails for their live food. (They don't call me dickvan-cheapskate for nothing!) lol
> Well worth looking in to breeding your own food. If you buy all the live it's going to cost £10-£20 a week, depending on age. Babies eat a huge amount!


So now we now why they call you cheapskate we need an explination for the Dickvan!

Do Beardies eat snails?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> It costs me a couple of quid a week max to feed my two! That's to buy bags of mixed leafy stuff for them and other odd bits of veg to vary it a bit. I breed dubia roaches, turkistan roaches, meal worms and giant african land snails for their live food. (They don't call me dickvan-cheapskate for nothing!) lol
> Well worth looking in to breeding your own food. If you buy all the live it's going to cost £10-£20 a week, depending on age. Babies eat a huge amount!


are the snails for the beardie aswell or am i being thick lol:blush:


----------



## stanthelizardlover96 (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks to everyone for the replies very helpful how many crickets should a beardie eat a day?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

stanthelizardlover96 said:


> thanks to everyone for the replies very helpful how many crickets should a beardie eat a day?


when mines was 5 months old when i got him and he was eating at least 35/40 a day plus veg now about half that and he is 7/8 months old now plus 2 bowls of his favourite rocket aswell lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Kamike said:


> *So now we now why they call you cheapskate we need an explination for the Dickvan!
> *
> Do Beardies eat snails?


Ah, now that would be telling!



kirky1980 said:


> are the snails for the beardie aswell or am i being thick lol:blush:


and yes, beardies love snails! Obviously only the baby ones, they couldn't manage a full grown one! Mine eat snail eggs and babies :2thumb:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah, now that would be telling!
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, beardies love snails! Obviously only the baby ones, they couldn't manage a full grown one! Mine eat snail eggs and babies :2thumb:


interesting what nutritional value do they have ? or is for just something different ,are they high in calcium ect .have never heard of it before lol


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

jarvis and charlie said:


> interesting what nutritional value do they have ? or is for just something different ,are they high in calcium ect .have never heard of it before lol



Niether have I tbh, but I'm sure they munch on then in the out back, especially the more eastern (I think) you go, you know woodlands and such, not all Pogona SP's are desert, brekland dwelling.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

My 8 month old beardie can live off of a box of 500ish silent crickets for just over 2 weeks and the box cost's just over £6


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

A tub of 500. Is it a big tub and what size are the crickets?




Dan P said:


> My 8 month old beardie can live off of a box of 500ish silent crickets for just over 2 weeks and the box cost's just over £6


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

I feed my 8 month old beardie on large locust. He eats about 15 per day and doesnt touch his salad. It costs me about £15 a week but I have no issue with smell or those disgusting escaping crickets. plus locust dont hide in the viv so i have no concerns of them chewing on my beardie at night.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

fiergiesreds71 said:


> A tub of 500. Is it a big tub and what size are the crickets?


Livefood Warehouse Silent Cricket Medium
The 500 option there is what i usually get and that used to last my beardie around 2 weeks. I now breed my own locusts though as am hoping to expand my collection and if i don't breed them myself it will get expensive lol


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah, now that would be telling!
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, beardies love snails! Obviously only the baby ones, they couldn't manage a full grown one! Mine eat snail eggs and* babies* :2thumb:


That must be one big dragon to eat a baby :lol2:


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers mate, I just hate crickets.



Dan P said:


> Livefood Warehouse Silent Cricket Medium
> The 500 option there is what i usually get and that used to last my beardie around 2 weeks. I now breed my own locusts though as am hoping to expand my collection and if i don't breed them myself it will get expensive lol


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

mine has locusts meal worms and veg and fruit id say about a fiver a week


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

jarvis and charlie said:


> interesting what nutritional value do they have ? or is for just something different ,are they high in calcium ect .have never heard of it before lol


I gut load the snails just the same as any other live feeder so they are very nutritious (snails will eat pretty much any veg you give them!) and they do have a very high calcium content because of the shell...as long as you give the snails a piece of cuttlefish to nibble on!

Giant African land snails are a pretty common food for larger lizards like monitors, but beardies love them too! I think most people don't even think of feeding them to beardies, but they are a very good food for them.


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I gut load the snails just the same as any other live feeder so they are very nutritious (snails will eat pretty much any veg you give them!) and they do have a very high calcium content because of the shell...as long as you give the snails a piece of cuttlefish to nibble on!
> 
> Giant African land snails are a pretty common food for larger lizards like monitors, but beardies love them too! I think most people don't even think of feeding them to beardies, but they are a very good food for them.


:gasp: I thought you kept snails for pets...didn't realise you fed them to the other critters...

I may try Coco on a few, are they like a treat...?

windy


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

my beardie is about 5 months now and he eats loads, i wud say bowt 60 crickets a day plus salad, ive also got 4 young ackies that like their grub to, i would recommend ordering food online, ive just done it for the first time 1000 crix for just over a tenner!fed for 3 days out of them and they still look untouched!:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I gut load the snails just the same as any other live feeder so they are very nutritious (snails will eat pretty much any veg you give them!) and they do have a very high calcium content because of the shell...as long as you give the snails a piece of cuttlefish to nibble on!
> 
> Giant African land snails are a pretty common food for larger lizards like monitors, but beardies love them too! I think most people don't even think of feeding them to beardies, but they are a very good food for them.


cheers for that i thought i was just being a doughnut lol 
i think ill give them a try though. how often would you offer them?

cheers


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

elmo 1985 said:


> my beardie is about 5 months now and he eats loads, i wud say bowt 60 crickets a day plus salad, ive also got 4 young ackies that like their grub to, i would recommend ordering food online, ive just done it for the first time 1000 crix for just over a tenner!fed for 3 days out of them and they still look untouched!:2thumb:


 
60 a day thats too much omg!!


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> image


Bahahahahaha, but don't you mean one million billion trillion gazillion frapillion jillion cabillion Yen?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

windymiller said:


> :gasp: I thought you kept snails for pets...didn't realise you fed them to the other critters...
> 
> I may try Coco on a few, are they like a treat...?
> 
> windy


I have two 3 eyed snails that don't breed that are pets, and the other 14 are breeders! I didn't plan to keep that many but I got attached and they grew too big!



kirky1980 said:


> cheers for that i thought i was just being a doughnut lol
> i think ill give them a try though. how often would you offer them?
> 
> cheers


I feed my beardies live food every other day usually and give them a mix of all the different live feeders I've got. So if there are snail babies or eggs there they will get them. They are fine being fed as often as you like, not just as a treat 

Jenny


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I have two 3 eyed snails that don't breed that are pets, and the other 14 are breeders! I didn't plan to keep that many but I got attached and they grew too big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent i willl look out for them and i dont think ill have to worry about him eating them i reckon he would eat anything i put in front of him lol


----------



## elmo 1985 (Oct 28, 2010)

aurora24 said:


> 60 a day thats too much omg!!


not for a growing beardie, he eats them in two ten minute sittings a day


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

elmo 1985 said:


> not for a growing beardie, he eats them in two ten minute sittings a day


for everything i have ever read or heard it is too much for a 6 month old beardy they should be havin 15-20 med locusts of 25-30 large crickets


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

aurora24 said:


> for everything i have ever read or heard it is too much for a 6 month old beardy they should be havin 15-20 med locusts of 25-30 large crickets


They should be fed as much as they want in 10-15 minutes. That may be 10, it may be 60 a day. If that's how much the dragon wants and it isn't looking fat then it obviously needs it all for energy to grow. They are after all growing a huge amount at that age. Unless the dragons looking overly porky I wouldn't worry too much about over feeding a youngster.


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

I buy in bulk so costs like nothing... sure, veg is costing a bit until dandelions start to grow back, but not too bad- just grab a nearly-out-of-date pack or three from Tescos.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I gut load the snails just the same as any other live feeder so they are very nutritious (snails will eat pretty much any veg you give them!) and they do have a very high calcium content because of the shell...as long as you give the snails a piece of cuttlefish to nibble on!
> 
> Giant African land snails are a pretty common food for larger lizards like monitors, but beardies love them too! I think most people don't even think of feeding them to beardies, but they are a very good food for them.


 ok cool thanks very much :2thumb:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> They should be fed as much as they want in 10-15 minutes. That may be 10, it may be 60 a day. If that's how much the dragon wants and it isn't looking fat then it obviously needs it all for energy to grow. They are after all growing a huge amount at that age. Unless the dragons looking overly porky I wouldn't worry too much about over feeding a youngster.


agreed feed as much as they will have


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

it costs me £14.24 per week for veg and fruit , and then about £8 for live . but mine are not a year old yet lol


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Why? How long can you feed them for after the expirey date?




River Zora said:


> I buy in bulk so costs like nothing... sure, veg is costing a bit until dandelions start to grow back, but not too bad- just grab a nearly-out-of-date pack or three from Tescos.


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you buying your veg from harrods and breeding your live food considering they are not a year old yet.





mariex4 said:


> it costs me £14.24 per week for veg and fruit , and then about £8 for live . but mine are not a year old yet lol


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

£3 - £4 a week for veg for both of ours and sometimes only £2 a week if anything at work gets opened accidently or by customers... we can reduce it down to 10p for staff otherwise it just gets thrown away and theres nowt wrong with it  

Only thing i struggle to get sometimes is spring greens.. they hardly ever get delivered into store, good job they like rocket and watercress 

Order crix, hoppers, calciworms, and morios online. Crix and calciworms last about a week, the other two last nearly a fortnight if not longer.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

fiergiesreds71 said:


> Are you buying your veg from harrods and breeding your live food considering they are not a year old yet.


 

no veg and fruit from asda , and live from internet lol


----------

